# La crisi



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2009)

A parte quello che si legge sui giornali, che e' abbastanza preoccupante, come avvertite questa crisi intorno a voi?
Vi ha colpiti in nessun modo?

Io ho dovuto far fuori due persone a lavoro... e io stessa non e' che mi senta troppo sicura


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Io penso che la botta e' ancora piu' grossa di quello che ci dicono i giornali, minimizzano per non allarmare la gente.


Piccola nota personale: La propretaria della casa dove abitiamo da 4anni veniva sempre 10/15 giorni dopo il giorno stabilito a ritirare l'affitto, pian piano e' andata ridursi il tempo ... questo mese si e' presentata precisissima alla data stabila


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte quello che si legge sui giornali, che e' abbastanza preoccupante, come avvertite questa crisi intorno a voi?
> Vi ha colpiti in nessun modo?
> 
> Io ho dovuto far fuori due persone a lavoro... e io stessa non e' che mi senta troppo sicura


Lavorativamente per ora (2008) ancora non grossi sfracelli, in linea con l'anno precedente...ma il 2009 lo vedo grigio, se non riesco a portare in fondo un certo progetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Leggevo della crisi profonda della IT Holding che avevano acquistato i marchi Ferrè Extè e Malò e avevano la diffusione di marchi come Versace che è in amministrazione controllata...nel settore dove sei ora ci son rischi simili?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte quello che si legge sui giornali, che e' abbastanza preoccupante, come avvertite questa crisi intorno a voi?
> Vi ha colpiti in nessun modo?
> 
> Io ho dovuto far fuori due persone a lavoro... e io stessa non e' che mi senta troppo sicura


 ancora no (contando che io sono perennemente in crisi), ma mi aspetto una cassa integrazione abbastanza lunga a breve...in due siti italiani della mia azienda già hanno fatto cassa integrazione e non verrà erogato ai dipendenti il premio di partecipazione (o produzione che dir si voglia) ma solo un bonus di consolazione (l'azienda l'ha proprio chiamato così nel comunicato che avvisava i dipendenti del non pagamento del premio) perchè loro sono direttamente collegati al settore della produzione automobilistica e in particolare alla Fiat...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Personalmente dove sto io si sente poco, ma si sentirà....i miei utenti invece sono in condizioni drammatiche.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte quello che si legge sui giornali, che e' abbastanza preoccupante, come avvertite questa crisi intorno a voi?
> Vi ha colpiti in nessun modo?
> 
> Io ho dovuto far fuori due persone a lavoro... e io stessa non e' che mi senta troppo sicura


La crisi è il fallimento di strategie di marketing portate allo stremo per mungere dalla vacca anche le ultime gocce di latte. Il problema è che poi la torta quella era e cercare di inserisrsi in mercati già saturi ha comportato una cosa: si assumeva gente per migliorare le performance, ma alla fine ci si divideva una fetta sempre più piccola della stessa torta. Le Aziende si sono quindi trovate nelle condizioni di lasciare a casa la gente.
Questo è, bene o male, quello che sta succedendo. In questo momento la crisi non è tanto economica, ma essenzialmente occupazionale. Sente la crisi chi ha perso il posto di lavoro, non chi ancora un lavoro ce l'ha.
Quando cominceranno a perdersi davvero molti posti di lavoro (in questo senso l'emorragia sembra abbastanza difficile da arrestare) allora la crisi si farà sentire anche sui consumi in maniera pesante.
I Governi non hanno capito una fava. Non serve dare così tanti incentivi alle Aziende in questo momento..Tanto le Aziende lasceranno a casa comunque le persone. Serve invece indirizzare le risorse soprattutto negli  ammortizzatori sociali. Perchè senza di questi la progressiva perdita di posti di lavoro diventerà una piaga sociale.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La crisi è il fallimento di strategie di marketing portate allo stremo per mungere dalla vacca anche le ultime gocce di latte. Il problema è che poi la torta quella era e cercare di inserisrsi in mercati già saturi ha comportato una cosa: si assumeva gente per migliorare le performance, ma alla fine ci si divideva una fetta sempre più piccola della stessa torta. Le Aziende si sono quindi trovate nelle condizioni di lasciare a casa la gente.
> Questo è, bene o male, quello che sta succedendo. In questo momento la crisi non è tanto economica, ma essenzialmente occupazionale. Sente la crisi chi ha perso il posto di lavoro, non chi ancora un lavoro ce l'ha.
> Quando cominceranno a perdersi davvero molti posti di lavoro (in questo senso l'emorragia sembra abbastanza difficile da arrestare) allora la crisi si farà sentire anche sui consumi in maniera pesante.
> I* Governi non hanno capito una fava. Non serve dare così tanti incentivi alle Aziende in questo momento..Tanto le Aziende lasceranno a casa comunque le persone. Serve invece indirizzare le risorse soprattutto negli ammortizzatori sociali. Perchè senza di questi la progressiva perdita di posti di lavoro diventerà una piaga sociale.*
> ...


E' parecchio semplicistico vederla così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Indirizzare le (ormai poche) risorse solo verso gli ammortizzatori sociali, è un palliativo di brevissimo respiro.
Se infatti le imprese non si riprendono, verranno a mancare sempre più le suddette risorse drenate dalla fiscalità pubblica e vi saranno sempre più disoccupati a carico dello stato che potrà solo ridurre viavia la spesa destinata ai cd. ammortizzatori sociali, acuendo di conseguenza la crisi dello stato stesso (non scordiamoci del nostro già esagerato debito pubblico) con gravissime conseguienze se si arrivasse a un rischio default dello stesso, con compromissione anche dei risparmi dei singoli (non scordiamoci che siam ancora fra i paesi con meno indebitamento privato e maggior risparmio).

Allora si che si rischierebbe una nuova crisi del '29!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' parecchio semplicistico vederla così...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Può darsi che tu abbia ragione..E' piuttosto semplicistico. Ma senza ammortizzatori sociali i consumi piano piano cominceranno a crollare.
In questo momento, dove più che una crisi delle Aziende, si avverte la crisi di chi perde il posto di lavoro, mi sembra pazzesco destinare la maggior parte delle risorse verso le Aziende..E' un controsenso.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Non è che gli economisti abbiano le idee chiare.
Nel passato il rilancio dell'economia è avvenuto attraverso gli investimenti pubblici.
E' quello che si propone Obama.
Ma in Italia ci sono le pregiudiziali contro l'intervento pubblico derivate dalla corruzione che ci ha devastato, dall'esaltazione che si è fatta del privato negli ultimi anni e dai condizionamentti di potere e elettorali (in tutto questo non ho voluto neppure considerare la possibilità di incompetenza e malafede o interessi privati e disonestà).
Inoltre è una crisi di ampiezza mondiale ancora più difficile da governare.
Io sono propensa a credere che il liberismo vada governato e che non si debba considerare inevitabili le variazioni cicliche.
Ma non so nulla di economia


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può darsi che tu abbia ragione..E' piuttosto semplicistico. Ma senza ammortizzatori sociali i consumi piano piano cominceranno a crollare.
> In questo momento, dove più che una crisi delle Aziende, si avverte la crisi di chi perde il posto di lavoro, mi sembra pazzesco destinare la maggior parte delle risorse verso le Aziende..E' un controsenso.
> 
> Buscopann


 busci io guardo la mia situazione che è legata alla produzione automobilistica....il crollo della produzione e vendita della Fiat secondo te è principalmente di tipo occupazionale?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Io la crisi che vedo è calo delle vendite degli edifici realizzati o in corso di realizzazione, per cui si cerca di rallentare le costruzioni in modo da non avere troppa roba sul mercato e da lì mi ritrovo io col mio capo che per la prima volta in 3anni non urla che siamo in ritardo e che non finiremo in tempo.... e poi ho visto che la mia società l'anno scorso ha assunto 4persone in pochi mesi... quest'anno niente licenziamenti e niente assunzioni... 
secondo me ha ragione fedi: gli ammortizzatori sociali sono palliativi... ci vogliono investimenti seri..... possibilmente sui lavori pubblici, ma non è facile.


----------

